# Amplificador de 200W "Audio circuitos comprobados Edtorial REDE"



## tomassd (Ago 29, 2016)

Saludos a toda la comunidad.

Tengo el circuito impreso del amplificador de 200W, pero extravié la información (Libro), a ver si alguien del foro tiene este libro que compartiera este.

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2016)

Mejor sería dos buenas fotos del frente y dorso de la plaqueta , a ver si alguien lo reconoce.

Saludos !


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 30, 2016)

Estas son páginas del mismo





Evidentemente es un libro dificil de hallar, tan solo aparece un anuncio ofreciendolo con uno solo de disponibilidad, y de pdf, nada de nada


----------



## tomassd (Jun 18, 2017)

tomassd dijo:


> Saludos a toda la comunidad.
> 
> Tengo el circuito impreso del amplificador de 200W, pero extravié la información (Libro), a ver si alguien del foro tiene este libro que compartiera este.
> 
> Saludos y muchas gracias.



Esta es la tarjeta de circuito impreso.


----------



## apito (Jun 25, 2017)

He escaneado el articulo relativo al amplificador de 200W. 
De todas formas la tecnologia empleada asi como los materiales estan un poco obsoletos.
Actualmente se consiguen potencias iguales o superiores con componentes muy baratos y con tecnologia Mos-fet de excelente calidad. Si necesitas mas articulos del mismo libro me lo dices y te lo subo.

Saludos desde España


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 25, 2017)

apito dijo:


> He escaneado el articulo relativo al amplificador de 200W.
> De todas formas la _*tecnologia empleada*_ asi como los materiales estan un poco _*obsoletos*_.
> Actualmente se consiguen potencias iguales o superiores con componentes muy baratos y con tecnologia Mos-fet de excelente calidad. Si necesitas mas articulos del mismo libro me lo dices y te lo subo.
> 
> Saludos desde España



¿ Tecnología Obsoleta ?, no me parece, sencilla si, pero obsoleta no me parece.

Lo único que no me gusta es el acople capacitivo de parlante.

​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 26, 2017)

Usa acople capacitivo por que trabaja con fuente se simple polaridad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2017)

¿ Existe alguna diferencia en éstos amplificadores acoplados capacitivamente , si el parlante va a tierra o viene desde el positivo  ?

No hay muchos , pero los he visto . . .


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 26, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Existe alguna diferencia en éstos amplificadores acoplados capacitivamente , si el parlante va a tierra o viene desde el positivo  ?
> 
> No hay muchos , pero los he visto . . .



Por lo general, aunque podrían existir excepciones, en esquemas como el que se muestra último en este mismo thread, el rechazo al ripple de alimentación visto desde el terminal positivo del parlante (tal cual se observa en el esquema) hacia el positivo de la fuente de alimentación suele ser mayor que el que se observa desde ese mismo punto del parlante hacia 0 V, por cómo se encuentra asociado C2 hacia el resto del circuito. De todos modos, creo que lo mejor sería apoyarse en simulaciones, para dar una respuesta técnica más precisa y ver cómo se comporta el rechazo con la frecuencia.

En esquemas con salidas en single ended, definitivamente hay diferencias y, estas mismas, suelen ser mucho más marcadas que en esquemas con salidas complementarias, por la asimetría circuital del diseño. Esa diferencia se maximiza cuando la carga del elemento de salida no es activa (ver ejemplo del Wincolight que mostré en este mismo foro para ver cómo lo resolví a comparación del Delite de Pass o el de Mark Houston).

Saludos

PD: lo que veo es que sería muy fácil convertirlo a alimentación simétrica, eliminar el condensador de acoplo al parlante (que "jolesta" y es costoso) y minimizar el posible ruido que se le estaría inyectando al transistor de señal de la entrada no inversora del diferencial vía el divisor potenciómétrico actual. Quedaría con menos componentes y problemas y, mejor desempeño.

PD2: lo que no me gusta es que el ruido del zener se cuela en una etapa sensible y no veo nada implementado para atajarlo, como lo es un simple condensador en paralelo ó un bootstrapeado en torno a la alimentación del mismo zener.


----------



## tomassd (Jul 24, 2017)

apito dijo:


> He escaneado el articulo relativo al amplificador de 200W.
> De todas formas la tecnologia empleada asi como los materiales estan un poco obsoletos.
> Actualmente se consiguen potencias iguales o superiores con componentes muy baratos y con tecnologia Mos-fet de excelente calidad. Si necesitas mas articulos del mismo libro me lo dices y te lo subo.
> 
> Saludos desde España



Muchísimas gracias, podre continuar con el ensamble de este amplificador.

Tambien de este libro hice el amplificador de 100W, me puede enviar la información de este?

Saludos.


----------

